# Asus M3N72-D Motherboard



## jeremyj84 (Dec 27, 2008)

Seems everything works but the network (that I have ran into so far) I have posted a verbose dmesg and pciconf -lv

http://www.smart-serv.net/~jeremy/freebsd/dmesg.txt
http://www.smart-serv.net/~jeremy/freebsd/pciconf.txt

This is running i386 7.1-PRERELEASE as of today (Dec 26, 2008)


----------



## danger@ (Dec 27, 2008)

what does not work on your network??


----------



## jeremyj84 (Dec 29, 2008)

It stays on 10baseT half-duplex, wont auto-negotiate and continues to stay in 10baseT half-duplex when I force it to anything else, and it proceeds to get watchdog timeout errors. I can supply more information tomorrow or try other tricks.


----------



## jeremyj84 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thought it worth mentioned the network driver in question is nfe


----------

